# AndroHard Gyno Reduction Experiment



## JusGettinStarted (Oct 5, 2012)

What's up guys, I've been dealing with annoying gyno for quite some time now. I've never taken anything for it yet, but I've been offered to use Primordials AndroHard (DHT product) for reducing gyno. I will be keeping a log on here for the length of my AndroHard 'cycle'. I will be updating this log every few days or so and I will have before and after pics. I'm new to this whole thing and I am not a technical AndroHard representative. I will be happy to answer any questions you guys may have. So here it goes.. (I am currently trying to add the before pic to this thread. Like I said I am new to all of this so I will either post it in the thread if I figure it out or I will add it to my profile).


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 5, 2012)

tits or gtfo


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 5, 2012)

^ lol


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 5, 2012)

alright here is the beginning of the end hopefully for our friend justgettinstarted


----------



## Imosted (Oct 5, 2012)

^^^wow, someone needs a surgery.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 5, 2012)

Imosted said:


> ^^^wow, someone needs a surgery.




he's aware that is likely the case, but is going to give androhard a shot to see if it works at all


----------



## The Bicep (Oct 6, 2012)

Those are perfect, don't change a thing.

Seriously, good luck bro.


----------



## jadean (Oct 6, 2012)

Good luck bro. Do you have hard lumps? Have you tried putting on some muscle and reducing body fat?


----------



## JusGettinStarted (Oct 6, 2012)

jadean said:


> Good luck bro. Do you have hard lumps? Have you tried putting on some muscle and reducing body fat?



Thank you, and yeah I can feel smaller lumps within the glandular tissue. It's interesting because I obviously have quite a severe case of gyno however I do not get much or sometimes any sensitivity or pain that so many others experience with gyno. I am currently working on lowering my body fat percentage and always trying to gain muscle. So far, gaining muscle doesn't seem to make it less noticeable like I hoped; instead, it changes the overall shape and/or dimensions of my entire chest. I am currently waiting to here back from my guy at Primordial and hopefully I will get started on that AndroHard in no time.


----------



## iSteroids (Oct 7, 2012)

JusGettinStarted said:


> What's up guys, I've been dealing with annoying gyno for quite some time now. I've never taken anything for it yet, but I've been offered to use Primordials AndroHard (DHT product) for reducing gyno. I will be keeping a log on here for the length of my AndroHard 'cycle'. I will be updating this log every few days or so and I will have before and after pics. I'm new to this whole thing and I am not a technical AndroHard representative. I will be happy to answer any questions you guys may have. So here it goes.. (I am currently trying to add the before pic to this thread. Like I said I am new to all of this so I will either post it in the thread if I figure it out or I will add it to my profile).



if you have gyno, why dont you run letro?

Letrozole-Femara - iSteroids.com


----------



## JusGettinStarted (Oct 7, 2012)

iSteroids said:


> if you have gyno, why dont you run letro?
> 
> Letrozole-Femara - iSteroids.com



There are so many products out there that work for some and don't work for others. Letro, Nolva, etc.. But before I try one of those I am looking to try AndroHard and see how well it performs.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 7, 2012)

JusGettinStarted said:


> Thank you, and yeah I can feel smaller lumps within the glandular tissue. It's interesting because I obviously have quite a severe case of gyno however I do not get much or sometimes any sensitivity or pain that so many others experience with gyno. I am currently working on lowering my body fat percentage and always trying to gain muscle. So far, gaining muscle doesn't seem to make it less noticeable like I hoped; instead, it changes the overall shape and/or dimensions of my entire chest. I am currently waiting to here back from my guy at Primordial and hopefully I will get started on that AndroHard in no time.



While from the pictures I can definitely agree that you have gyno, I can also assure you there is alot of chest fat in that area as well that needs to be reduced. Work on cutting hard through this phase. You will see a reduction in the gyno from androhard (hopefully), but also a reduction in the size of the breasts due to fat reduction.


----------



## JusGettinStarted (Oct 8, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> While from the pictures I can definitely agree that you have gyno, I can also assure you there is alot of chest fat in that area as well that needs to be reduced. Work on cutting hard through this phase. You will see a reduction in the gyno from androhard (hopefully), but also a reduction in the size of the breasts due to fat reduction.



That's kind of what I had in mind. I am currently doing high intensity interval running coupled with walking on my off days (every other day). Thanks for the tip!


----------



## ryansm (Oct 8, 2012)

Following along bud, good luck


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 8, 2012)

JusGettinStarted said:


> That's kind of what I had in mind. I am currently doing high intensity interval running coupled with walking on my off days (every other day). Thanks for the tip!


Should suit you pretty well.


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 9, 2012)

I would like him to diet hard as well since its a mixture of 'pseudo-gyno' and glandular....

We know this wont diminish gyno completely, but I am looking for reduction.

-Matt


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 9, 2012)

DHT enanthate injections has been shown to reduce gyno by 67% -78%,,,, [h=1]Treatment of persistent pubertal gynecomastia with dihydrotestosterone heptanoate[/h]
-Matt


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 9, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> DHT enanthate injections has been shown to reduce gyno by 67% -78%,,,, *Treatment of persistent pubertal gynecomastia with dihydrotestosterone heptanoate*
> 
> 
> -Matt



Nice study, and results remained consistent!


----------



## JusGettinStarted (Oct 9, 2012)

A little update on where we stand now: Products have been sent out and will probably be here by monday, not positive though. I will be sure to let you all know the day I get the AndroHard and begin my 'cycle'. Thanks for all the support and followers.


----------



## overburdened (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm subbed and following this one@@  Glad to hear someone is doing this!  I ha


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 10, 2012)

overburdened said:


> I'm subbed and following this one@@ Glad to hear someone is doing this! I ha



Next we need to get a log with someone running ptren + androhard


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 10, 2012)

i had some nasty tits to a couple years back. Was not from gear, Got huge from 16-22 then got fat and drank TONS of beer for 4 years. All the extra fat and extra skin was nasty. The extra skin was from muscle loss. I am back to where I was plus some, but it was hard to get rid of it. What worked best for me was letro to just go fucking hardcore on it, and then now I take 12.5 aromasin eod and 50mg proviron ed and it works GREAT with dbol I get no bloat and my chest is all ways full and like a fucking Gods Cock. HARD!!! thats my spartacus lingo also.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 10, 2012)

have you ever seen a doctor for that. I would start my diet today and just add the androhard when it arrives. I wish you the best of luck man!


----------



## JusGettinStarted (Oct 10, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> have you ever seen a doctor for that. I would start my diet today and just add the androhard when it arrives. I wish you the best of luck man!



Yeah I've seen multiple doctors and have asked tons of questions. They project nothing but uncertainty and surgery. They basically say: "We're not positive it's actual gyno but surgery will fix it." They just want your money.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 11, 2012)

JusGettinStarted said:


> Yeah I've seen multiple doctors and have asked tons of questions. They project nothing but uncertainty and surgery. They basically say: "We're not positive it's actual gyno but surgery will fix it." They just want your money.


that sux man, hope this works


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 11, 2012)

Lets try to diet off some BF and get some DHT into your blood --- at the end of this cycle we can see whats really going on a little better...

If all is going well -- I have no problem extending your AndroHard cycle...

-matt


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 11, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> i had some nasty tits to a couple years back. Was not from gear, Got huge from 16-22 then got fat and drank TONS of beer for 4 years. All the extra fat and extra skin was nasty. The extra skin was from muscle loss. I am back to where I was plus some, but it was hard to get rid of it. What worked best for me was letro to just go fucking hardcore on it, and then now I take 12.5 aromasin eod and 50mg proviron ed and it works GREAT with dbol I get no bloat and my chest is all ways full and like a fucking Gods Cock. HARD!!! thats my spartacus lingo also.


I read that at first like you ran letro aromasin and proviron, I felt compelled to give a "Do not destroy estrogen like that" warning.


----------



## JusGettinStarted (Oct 15, 2012)

My medicine has arrived. Let's get this party started.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 16, 2012)

JusGettinStarted said:


> My medicine has arrived. Let's get this party started.



Cool brother, all on your side, hope to see some improvement.


----------



## ctr10 (Oct 16, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> alright here is the beginning of the end hopefully for our friend justgettinstarted


Looks like flab, doesn't even look like he works out


----------



## ryansm (Oct 17, 2012)

JusGettinStarted said:


> My medicine has arrived. Let's get this party started.



Good to hear bud


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 17, 2012)

Would really like to see a little whole body transformation here....

-Matt


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 17, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Looks like flab, doesn't even look like he works out


He is someone who is planning to bust ass to turn around his body image. Everyone started somewhere.


----------



## ryansm (Oct 18, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> He is someone who is planning to bust ass to turn around his body image. Everyone started somewhere.



Exactly, he has a set goal and we should try to help him achieve it


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm in for watching this transformation.
And to see what androhard can do for him.
I am currently taking androhard in my cycle aswell. 
If anyone cares to check it out it's called MLG and Androhard log.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 18, 2012)

Roaddkingg said:


> I'm in for watching this transformation.
> And to see what androhard can do for him.
> I am currently taking androhard in my cycle aswell.
> If anyone cares to check it out it's called MLG and Androhard log.



Thanks for showing this member support RK.


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 22, 2012)

Just gettingstarted --- how are things going?

-Matt


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 22, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Just gettingstarted --- how are things going?
> 
> -Matt



Curious as well. obviously don't expect much in the gyno department yet, but any effects noticed?


----------



## JusGettinStarted (Oct 22, 2012)

First of all, to everyone: i am sorry its taken me so long to post. Its been a hectic week. But i am liking the results so far. The aggression was there for me by day two. Obviously i havnt noticed much of a change in the gyno yet except reduced sensitivity. The interval running has been helping my vascularity and the androhard seems to have aided as well (first time ive ever had veins popping out of my forearm haha). But im loving the feeling. Ive always had a fairly low natural test level and the androhard is finally showing me what its like to feel more like a dominant male. I'll have more of an update soon. Im currently using my phone to type this since im at the gym right now. Thanks for all the support!


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 23, 2012)

^

Nice sounds like its overall motivating you!

-matt


----------



## longworthb (Oct 23, 2012)

Motivation is damn important. I'd hate to see you making progress then give up so go go go! U got it bro just make sure ur diet and training is in check and the androhard will help the rest hopefully


----------



## walnut (Oct 23, 2012)

Never reallyhad an issue with it, But i will be watching this thread and checking in at result.  Good luck man, keep it up.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 23, 2012)

I may have talked to you about this before, but are you diagnosed Low T?

Can you do me a favor, can you goto primordial's website and complete the androstat and let me know your result? Don't answer it with the benefits of AH in mind, answer it as you would have prior to this cycle.


----------



## ratedR (Oct 25, 2012)

Good luck bro, eat lean train mean! Hopefully AH helps you and the guys at Primordial


----------



## malfeasance (Oct 25, 2012)

JusGettinStarted said:


> That's kind of what I had in mind. I am currently doing high intensity interval running coupled with walking on my off days (every other day). Thanks for the tip!


Are you lifting weights?


----------



## ryansm (Oct 25, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> I may have talked to you about this before, but are you diagnosed Low T?
> 
> Can you do me a favor, can you goto primordial's website and complete the androstat and let me know your result? Don't answer it with the benefits of AH in mind, answer it as you would have prior to this cycle.



^^^It would be interesting to see how the androstat scores you


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 25, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> Are you lifting weights?



Yeah I would be interested in seeing your full training routine.


----------



## JusGettinStarted (Oct 28, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> I may have talked to you about this before, but are you diagnosed Low T?
> 
> Can you do me a favor, can you goto primordial's website and complete the androstat and let me know your result? Don't answer it with the benefits of AH in mind, answer it as you would have prior to this cycle.


I have not been techniacally diagnosed with low T but my T levels have always been on the low end of the 'acceptable' T scale.
I completed the Andorstat and I am just waiting for them to email me my results.


----------



## JusGettinStarted (Oct 28, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> Are you lifting weights?



Absolutely. Before I started the AndroHard I was working on my basic body strength and mass with compound lifts and full body workouts, alternating between upper body and lower body days. Now I have swited to more specific days such as Sunday being Chest/Shoulder/Tricep day, etc. I am still trying to organize my new lifting schedule with a cardio schedule.


----------



## JusGettinStarted (Oct 28, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> Yeah I would be interested in seeing your full training routine.


I will be sure to upload my full routine for the week once I get it anchored and I figure out exactly what im doing each day of the week. This will be good because I could use some advice on this topic as well.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 28, 2012)

JusGettinStarted said:


> I will be sure to upload my full routine for the week once I get it anchored and I figure out exactly what im doing each day of the week. This will be good because I could use some advice on this topic as well.


Sounds good man. I would definitely use the opportunity of logging as a chance to get all things dialed in, and there are plenty of guys here to  help with routine, diet, etc..


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey I just realized I have gyno a few weeks back but its undetactable with the human eye. Only time I can see it is when I where a t shirt because nipples are pointy . Either way back on subject I started taking letro and the a pea sized lump is pretty much gone. Still nipple showing through most t shirts tho. But I think you should give letro a try ive only been on it for 5 days and deff already feel a improvement. Im gonna hit nolva after the letro to help with rebound


----------



## ryansm (Oct 29, 2012)

JusGettinStarted said:


> I have not been techniacally diagnosed with low T but my T levels have always been on the low end of the 'acceptable' T scale.
> I completed the Andorstat and I am just waiting for them to email me my results.



Get your results back?


----------



## oufinny (Oct 29, 2012)

Blood tests are the only way to know, it's as simple as that. Go ask your doctor or get it done yourself; it's only about $55.


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 29, 2012)

Yea drawing blood for 1 or 2 panels is cheap regardless of insurance -- 60-100 bucks.

Anyways -- what did you androSTAT read? It should email you instantaneously

-Matt


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 30, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Yea drawing blood for 1 or 2 panels is cheap regardless of insurance -- 60-100 bucks.
> 
> Anyways -- what did you androSTAT read? It should email you instantaneously
> 
> -Matt



Check spam folder, because it is a system generated e-mail, it may be filtered there.


----------



## delsolrob (Nov 8, 2012)

interested in following along on this journey!

good luck bud!


----------



## JusGettinStarted (Nov 13, 2012)

About time!! I've been trying to log on to this forum for a week and a half!! Evertime I would log in it would log me in and when it would redirect me it would automatically log me out without giving me any options. But here I am! I posted on steriodology to let everyone know I was unable to log on here but I'm not sure how many of you might have seen that. Anyways, here's an update. Today is the first day of my 5th week. Progress is looking good, mostly in strength gains in the gym. I have noticed a physical difference in my body as well but I'm not sure if its easily noticeable by others. I will post my full routine for the week. Thank you all for follwoing along, this has been a great experience so far and I expect it to continually get better.


----------



## JusGettinStarted (Nov 13, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> Check spam folder, because it is a system generated e-mail, it may be filtered there.


I checked and couldn't find an email anywhere so I'm guessing I mispelled my email or something. I will retake the AndroStat and post the results here by tonight.


----------



## JusGettinStarted (Nov 13, 2012)

Here is my basic routine so far the past couple weeks:

*SUNDAY:* Chest/Shoulders/Tricep
-Dips
-Dumbell Flat Bench
-Dumbell Incine Flys
-Dumbell Lateral Delt Raises
-Posterior Delt Lift (Varies)

*MONDAY:* Back Day
-Pull Ups
-Lat Pull Downs
-Deadlift
-T-Row
-Barbell Bent Over Row
-Reverse EZ Bar Curls
-Lower Back Extensions

*WEDNESDAY:* Shoulder/Traps
-Seated Dumbell Military Press
-Dumbell Lateral Delt Raises
-One or Two Posterior Delt Lift(s) of Choice
-Barbell Shrugs

*THURSDAY:* Arms (Bicep/Tricep/Forearm)
-Standing Dumbell Curls (Non Rotating Non Alternating)
-Standing Barbell Curls
-Reverse EZ Bar Curls
-EZ Bar Cable Push Down
-Close Grip Barbell Bench Press
-Over Head Dumbell Tricep Extensions
-Dumbell Forearm Curls

*FRIDAY:* Legs/Abs
-Decline Ab Bench
-Barbell Front Squats (Free Weight; Not Smith Machine)
-Leg Press
-Walking Weighted Lunges
-Standing Barbell Calf Raises
-Laying Crunches

Tuesday and Saturday are off days. I have failed to find a way to incorporate cardio into the mix. I'd like to continue my interval running every other day, my main problem is time management because of my full time job. Any friendly advice on my routine is greatly appreciated!


----------



## JusGettinStarted (Nov 14, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Yea drawing blood for 1 or 2 panels is cheap regardless of insurance -- 60-100 bucks.
> 
> Anyways -- what did you androSTAT read? It should email you instantaneously
> 
> -Matt



AndroStat rated me at 324 which is the regression stage. Here is the copy and pasted description: "Difficult to make physical improvements, and may compromise health and increase risk for diabetes, obesity, heart disease, etc." Now I completed this AndroStat based on what I used to be prior to taking AndroHard.


----------



## JusGettinStarted (Nov 14, 2012)

I forgot to mention that while on this product starting at about week 2 or 3 I've been getting some wicked pumps in the gym. Especially shoulders and arms. Major burning sensation (but in a good way). Also forgot to mention, in 1 week's time I had a 15lb gain on flat bench dumbell press; went from maxing out at 55lbs to maxing out at the 70's this week. Not sure if that's an impressive gain to others, but I am impressed with the quick strength increase this product is allowing me to gain. Much faster than prior to taking AndroHard! Thanks again for following along!


----------

